# OMG! Maggots?



## PrettyKitty187 (Nov 29, 2007)

There are these things...they move and appear like maggots except much much smaller all over the glass in the tank with the black kuhli loach, cherry barbs, and chinese algae eater

this is also a planted tank and I've occasionally come across the random pond snail in there...

so...are those new hatched inverts or should I be worried about this? Because if they are newly hatched snails then I'm sure the loach will take care of them...but they are really strange and kind of gross...it's like...the best description...tiny white threads...

anyone else have anything like this??


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Do they look like this?? If so, it's planaria.


----------



## PrettyKitty187 (Nov 29, 2007)

they look like tiny white little threads that squirm around...so I'm not sure if they look like that or not...they are too small to see what they look like at all other than squirmy things...I guess they could look like that...I tried getting a picture but they are too small to show up on the camera...I don't know how long this has been going on...I never noticed it before tonight when I turned on the tank light at a completely unusual time for the fish to show someone the loach and there they were...all over the glass 

is it dangerous? Everything I saw on google said they are not dangerous...so...should I do something about it or just let things be?

sorry...I'm a little bit freaked out by this...:/


----------



## PrettyKitty187 (Nov 29, 2007)

okay...calming down a little...

I read a few other posts about planaria and I believe that is the problem...so should I just let them be?

Overfeeding is prolly what caused it on my end...I religiously feed them every day even though they couldn't seem to care less and are more content to nibble on the Corkscrew Val than acknowledge the food raining from the sky...

and another thing...err...what is the best (and cheapest way) to clean gravel in a planted tank...it's getting kinda funky in there from the dead plant bits (and food...:/)


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

look at this clip is this what in you aquarium? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAjvAZJxvvM


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

PrettyKitty187 said:


> okay...calming down a little...
> 
> I read a few other posts about planaria and I believe that is the problem...so should I just let them be?
> 
> ...


Yes, let them be, stop overfeeding the tank and they will eventually disappear. 

Do you have a gravel vac? That's the easiest way (and a cheap cleaning tool) to clean your gravel. How often are you doing water changes? Weekly water changes and using a gravel vac will keep your tank pristine.


----------



## PrettyKitty187 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes Kitten, that's exactly what it looks like

I do a 25% water change every week

and gravel vac is going on the list of things to get when I get paid :-D


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

If you don't want to wait and don't care if something looks pretty you can try and make your own http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-vacuum-gravel-45223/


----------

